
Intel is updating the microcode license to remove questionable restrictions - phyller
https://01.org/mcu-path-license-2018
======
phyller
Imad Sousou - "We have simplified the Intel license to make it easier to
distribute CPU microcode updates and posted the new version here:
[http://bit.ly/2w9RjtM](http://bit.ly/2w9RjtM) . As an active member of the
open source community, we continue to welcome all feedback and thank the
community. #IAmIntel"

[https://twitter.com/imadsousou/status/1032680311753072640](https://twitter.com/imadsousou/status/1032680311753072640)

